# NEW LIQUIMOLY - Molygen New Generation Engine Oil (5w-40)



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Thoughts?

ES#3246016 - 20232 - Molygen New Generation Engine Oil (5w-40) - 5 Liter - Full synthetic oil with fluorescent, friction-reducing additive! - Liqui-Moly - Audi BMW Volkswagen MINI
Molygen New Generation Engine


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

DOUBLE POST!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8835258-Molygen-Liquimoly-new-oil&p=107661721

Plenty of THOUGHTS in your original post, why post AGAIN?

Again:

Molygen, not new news...

*Back in April of 2016:*


> Liqui Moly's Molygen New Generation engine oil is the brand's newest high-quality premium engine
> oil. It features molecular friction control, and has an effective chemical friction modifier that permanently
> protects the surface of all parts of the engine. The special Molygen additive ensures that the engine oil
> is of low viscosity and has a high shear stability and reliably prevents the formation of deposits, significantly
> ...


https://www.ecstuning.com/b-liqui_m...eneration-engine-oil-5w-40-5-liter/20232~liq/
It glows under UV light too, so leaks can be easily traced.

Available in 5W-20, 5W-30, 10W-30, 10W-40, and 5W-40.

Ads also say florescent green in color, with synthetic based tungsten friction modifiers:
https://youtu.be/QL92HG1thmY 

Also, Mobill 1 (HTHS)- 3.6 / Liqui Moly and Motul also share this HTHS. AMSOIL (HTHS)- 3.9

All you need is Mobile 1 Euro 0W40, as low as $22.88 at WALMART...

______________________________________________________________________________________________



Ronny Bensys said:


> For a turbo engine, best choice is 5w30 but never 10w40.
> 
> *10w40s are semi-synthetic oils* which are not suitable for TFSI/TSI family engines.


Yeah, if the label says Synthetic Blend. Otherwise, you can buy full synthetic oils in the 
10W40 weight, but still not recommended in any area where temps fall below freezing.



Ronny Bensys said:


> What do "euro specs" mean in the US? Isn't it a marketing trick?


Not really... Euro Spec is the the 502/505 spec, which you can get at Walmart now, Castrol Edge 5W40, and
Mobile 1 Euro 5W30 and 0W40.

You can get away with using the right NON Euro Spec oil. I had a TDI, and used Rotella T6 then 
DELO400.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________



16VSerenity said:


> Please use 5w40, as VW recommends and requires to keep your warranty. The engine was built to certain specifications and to run with 5w40. Do NOT use a thinner oil, such as 5w30, it was not made for your engine. Buy and use the correct oil. It is not that hard to find it. Heck, order it from Amazon. Some of the better brands for 5w40 are Motul, Liqui Moly, and Pentosin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

There, now you have a duplicate of what was there, since, well, people
like to duplicate their posts...


----------



## OldBeater (Jan 13, 2017)

I could see a tech at the VW dealer saying WTF when they see green oil. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## OldBeater (Jan 13, 2017)

I would be curious to see if anyone reports lower engine temperatures when using this oil.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## formgen (Jul 14, 2007)

I just filled up with it and it is not lower temp.


----------



## Kicking Fire 3 (Jan 29, 2017)

*Liqui Moly*

I love liqui moly actively coming out with oil/additives like molygen, I am just disappointed that molygen is only for gas engines and not diesels. I will say however the 10w-60 is a good oil in the cr150 tdi, but only keep it for 5-6k miles (amazon has 7 liters for $64). Trying the liqui moly 5w-30 after a poor experience with the 5w-30 from pentosin....which led me getting the heavier oil. hope something may specifically come out for diesels like molygen diesel or so.. wonder what color that'd be.

I am finding it difficult to locate a liquimoly dealer, as hard as trying to find an amsoil dealer. Up in Washington state you can go to a given napa and find both, but down in Florida I cannot find any within a 100 mile radius of my house. Good prices at idparts.com and blauparts.com on oil.

The Pentosin oil went up in smoke and threw idiot lights on dash, the 507 spec found at Advanced auto. Finding out that reliably a grade/tier 4 oil is what these cars like basically found by liquimoly or amsoil for 8-10k intervals. Walmart bandaids are ok like castrol and mobile if needed, but would not throw those past 5k.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*available on-line*

today you can mail order almost anything + a bit of searching will get better deals IMO. girlfriends 13 malibu 2.5 DI engine is a bit oil thirsty at almost 60 thou, so i tried the 5-40 liqui-moly on amazon + its drinking less. told her to get another VW as her 08 jetta 2.5 was using very little oil + got better mpg's locally where she drives mostly.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The issue with this oil is that while LM says it's "recommended" for cars requiring a VW-502 approved oil, this actually isn't VW-502 approved due likely to the additive package. I'm sure it's great, but make no mistake, it's not a VW 502 oil.


----------



## OldBeater (Jan 13, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> The issue with this oil is that while LM says it's "recommended" for cars requiring a VW-502 approved oil, this actually isn't VW-502 approved due likely to the additive package. I'm sure it's great, but make no mistake, it's not a VW 502 oil.



I wouldn't use it for the same reason you stated. Recommended does not mean it's actually approved.

To be fair though, "not approved" doesn't mean it failed VWs tests, it could just mean this oil was never tested for approval by VW.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

OldBeater said:


> I wouldn't use it for the same reason you stated. Recommended does not mean it's actually approved.
> 
> To be fair though, "not approved" doesn't mean it failed VWs tests, it could just mean this oil was never tested for approval by VW.


That was my point...I'm not using it unless it has the 502 approval.


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> That was my point...I'm not using it unless it has the 502 approval.


502 is a crappy old spec.










MB 229.5 is the top spec. 502 is a joke.

https://online.lubrizol.com/relperftool/pc.html


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

And sone of the 502s also meet 229.5 like my Kool Aid LM.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

$22/jug oil meets 229.5 and is a better formula than $40/jug LM.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

A.Junkie said:


> $22/jug oil meets 229.5 and is a better formula than $40/jug LM.


What makes it a better formula specifically? They both have the same approvals. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

